# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Apr 14, 2009
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 103 Loads Week Ago: 117 Loads Year Ago: 69 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady to firm.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 2 loads: Premium 100.00-105.00.
Large Squares, 4 loads: Good 80.00-90.00. Large Rounds,
16 loads: Premium 90.00-97.50, load 115.00; Good 72.50-
85.00, Fair 52.50-62.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Small Squares, 3 loads: Good 80.00-
82.50, Fair 65.00. Large Squares, 1 load: Good 82.50.
Large Rounds, 8 loads: Premium 112.50-125.00, Good 92.50-
100.00, Fair 65.00-72.50.

Grass: Small Squares, 5 loads: Good 72.50-80.00, Fair
60.00-62.50. Large Squares, 2 loads: Premium 100.00, Good
72.50. Large Rounds, 44 loads: Premium 90.00, Good 70.00-
87.50, Fair 50.00-67.50, Utility 32.50-45.00.

Bedding: Small Squares, 5 loads: 1.75-1.80 per bale.
Large Squares, 1 load: 16.00 per bale. Large Rounds,
8 loads: 15.00-21.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 4 loads: 13.00-16.00 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt

0928c jkb


----------

